# New Anti-Spambot Upgrade



## TulsaJeff (Jan 29, 2007)

I just installed a new Anti-Spambot modification to the forum. Hopefully it will help filter out some of the spammer junk we have been seeing recently without causing any trouble with the regular posting.

If anyone notices any problems just let me know via a PM with some basic details so I can look into it.

I keep thinking about switching over to Vbulletin but the mere thought of it makes me sweat.. (I am not a database guy!) so I think it will be something that happens soon but I will probably acquire some help from the professionals on this.

Happy posting and may the fleas of a thousand camels infest the armpits of those who spam this forum!


----------



## mohntr (Jan 29, 2007)

WOW! That's alot of fleas!!

Thanks TulsaJeff!


----------



## cajun_1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks Jeff/Bossman... You the Man.


----------



## pigcicles (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the upgrade Jeff. BTW - Well put curse. I might add: May the stench of the droppings from those thousand camels fill their nostrils til the day they die!

Smoke on Brother


----------

